# That's an Apple girl...



## chevy (Oct 30, 2005)

1988, she was 4...

(I just acquired a scanner, so first time I can put some images on this site)


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow!  The parents must be Mac fans, eh?  (Would that be your daugher, chevy?)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh man...I wish I could get something like that for my boys!  My older son loves computers but he REALLY enjoys using the Mac!


----------



## kainjow (Oct 30, 2005)

That's dedication...

I was 4 in 1988 too


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 30, 2005)

wow i wonder where she is now, i was also 4 in 1988 (born in 1984), same year as the mac ;-) im dying for a girl that uses a mac, it would be a match made in heaven ;-)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 30, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> wow i wonder where she is now, i was also 4 in 1988 (born in 1984), same year as the mac ;-) im dying for a girl that uses a mac, it would be a match made in heaven ;-)



i was 5 at the time...keep dreaming whitesaint, i'm trying to convert my girlfriend to mac and it's so far proved nary a chance in hell...


----------



## Carlo (Oct 30, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> wow i wonder where she is now, i was also 4 in 1988 (born in 1984), same year as the mac ;-) im dying for a girl that uses a mac, it would be a match made in heaven ;-)



I coverted my girl into a mac fan.. 

as off last night "I want a imac."


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Carlo said:
			
		

> I coverted my girl into a mac fan..
> 
> as off last night "I want a imac."



lucky...


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 31, 2005)

why is it so easy to turn guys onto macs, but all the girls i kno usually dont give 2 $#!ts about computers at all.  I would think it would be just as easy as my guy friends, show them expose, dashboard, minimizing all in slow motion, and boom they want a mac.  But for girls its nowhere near as easy, i guess girls arent geeky as guys are?


----------



## kainjow (Oct 31, 2005)

You have to expose them to the "cuteness" factor of the Mac.

Girls also like pretty things, and visual things, so show them parts of the OS that are visually stunning.. Windows doesn't have anything like that... I don't know any girl who has ever been in any way attached to her PC... but I know a few who have interest in the Mac, mostly because of me


----------



## lurk (Oct 31, 2005)

It has been easier to convert mine to a Mac than my previous attempts of getting her to use Emacs and LaTeX.  Although she had the best darn typeset thesis that Swedish depart has ever seen


----------



## chevy (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes Fryke, she's my daughter. Both of my daughters (and my son) use Mac when there is no PC around and PC when there is no Mac... no OS preference, for them a computer is just a tool. And as they currently don't buy these, cost is not an issue for them... indeed that's wrong, by boy bought a PC for gaming - good choice in my opinion: more gaimg power for his $$$, and some stability/viruses problems are nothing compared to pure horse power for him.


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2005)

As long as you make sure that as soon as he needs to get some _work_ done he buys an additional iBook, that's okay, chevy.


----------



## chevy (Oct 31, 2005)

I think he understood how much time he loses re-installing his PC !


----------



## tumbleguts (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah - I converted my girlfriend to Mac too...

She kinda seems better now. Not so much talking, doesn't spend all her money on clothes, takes up much less space, and when I switch her on she goes: BOOOINNNNGGGGG!

(heh heh)


----------



## whitesaint (Nov 2, 2005)

tumbleguts said:
			
		

> Yeah - I converted my girlfriend to Mac too...
> 
> She kinda seems better now. Not so much talking, doesn't spend all her money on clothes, takes up much less space, and when I switch her on she goes: BOOOINNNNGGGGG!
> 
> (heh heh)




hahah that is very funny, chevy any way we can get a recent pic of your daughter...?


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2005)

In the macosx.com shirt, maybe?


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2005)

What ? in *MY* macosX.com t-shirt ???


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2005)

why not.  i just thought it'd be important to stay with the theme of apple-ish shirts.


----------



## chevy (Nov 4, 2005)

Same girl, 3 years later... with her younger sister.


----------



## whitesaint (Nov 4, 2005)

very nice, she is very cute.  i guess if i had a daughter i wouldnt want to be posting recent pics of her either ::love::  , but recent enough.  now if we can only switch every girl we know to mac os x, the world would be a much better place. 

I see your other daughter is wearing the apple sweater, very nice, we are very proud of you and your all mac family


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2005)

Learn knitting and create Apple sweaters for all nice girls around you...


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2005)

Now _that's_ a good ad for knitting Apple fans. Although, I must admit I don't know any knitting Apple fans around me. I know Apple fans. And knitters. Now I guess I have to somehow merge those groups...


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2005)

Marry the groups...


----------



## zainab.juma (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm a mac girl! Have been since I was about 12, and I've only used a PC when a mac hasn't been available! I seem to have the opposite problem. I can't seem to get guys interested in macs. Girls seem to be drawn by the 'macs never crash' appeal and the sheer ease of use in mac os x, but maybe its a guy thing, needing to feel tough by battling it out with a severely bug ridden incomplete os. In any case, I know more female mac users than male. I even know a male mac to pc switcher. Its sacrilege!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2005)

zainab.juma said:
			
		

> I'm a mac girl! Have been since I was about 12, and I've only used a PC when a mac hasn't been available! I seem to have the opposite problem. I can't seem to get guys interested in macs. Girls seem to be drawn by the 'macs never crash' appeal and the sheer ease of use in mac os x, but maybe its a guy thing, needing to feel tough by battling it out with a severely bug ridden incomplete os. In any case, I know more female mac users than male. I even know a male mac to pc switcher. Its sacrilege!



If you want some Apple news with girl Mac geek slant then check out Mac360. Even as I guy I find their news/comentary right one the money.


----------



## whitesaint (Dec 5, 2005)

Tera Patrick, that is funny, i knew of the pornstar before i knew of that girl.  But wow, girls running a mac site!  I guess hell has froze over.  Either that or i just need to come out of the closet more.

I've never seen a mac girl before(except for chevy's daughter)...zainab.juma, can we see a pic?  I need a mac girlfriend, er a girlfriend period.


----------



## zainab.juma (Dec 5, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> Tera Patrick, that is funny, i knew of the pornstar before i knew of that girl.  But wow, girls running a mac site!  I guess hell has froze over.  Either that or i just need to come out of the closet more.
> 
> I've never seen a mac girl before(except for chevy's daughter)...zainab.juma, can we see a pic?  I need a mac girlfriend, er a girlfriend period.  Here's a pic of me http://www.osxserver.net/roger2.png
> the hookup thread on macosx.com!



Hehe
I'll dig up a picture as soon as I'm back at uni with my mac (I'm on a PC! For shame!) Don't think I could cope with the distance though whitesaint... sorry!


----------



## whitesaint (Dec 5, 2005)

yea i couldnt cope with the distance either, but it would be really cool just knowing one girl in the world who uses a mac, even if she lives 2000 miles apart, it would just be cool.  Pic.....?

BTW, tera patrick is hot. Those girls running the mac360.com site arent bad either, i like them better.  Forgive me im pretty d®un|<.

(Fryke's Edit: We forgive you, but the board rules don't allow you to link to porn sites. So step off that, even when drunk.)


----------



## zainab.juma (Dec 6, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> (Fryke's Edit: We forgive you, but the board rules don't allow you to link to porn sites. So step off that, even when drunk.)


 
Fryke! It's not a porn site! Check it out... www.mac360.com

Pic will have to be in the new year, I'm running a mac without a keyboard... I forgot that PC manufacturers don't ship with USB keybrds so I forgot mine at uni... woops


----------



## fryke (Dec 6, 2005)

The link I removed was not to www.mac360.com, but to the mentioned pornstar's site. Believe me: I check links before removing them. Erh...


----------

